# Timer-Plugin



## Homezonebenny (Apr 2, 2014)

Timer plugin with the following options:

---------------------------------------
Add new timer source
---------------------------------------

*[ X ] Instant, then repeat*
(instantly activate the source AND then the repeat time starts. Is this is not checked the first activation of source is after X seconds. See repeat all X seconds)

*Hold it active for [ X ] seconds*
(basically this is for a video or sound source. So that you don't cut a play while switching active/inactive)

*Repeat all [ X ] seconds*
(the source repeats each X seconds with the "hold it visible" time)

*[ SOURCE ] Select the source*
(A source in a scene or just a global source. Perhaps it makes only sense for global sources?! ó.Ò)

---------------------------------------
Global timer settings
---------------------------------------

*[ X ] One source after another*
(if this is checked, only one source can be triggert after another by the timer plugin.
This is important if you set all animations into the same position. Like the first animation each 5 min, the next animation each 10min. Then there would be a moment, when BOTH are active at the same time. So you need this option. If you have animations spread, they could trigger to the same to. So don't check this option.)


This means you can add several timers in the plugin settings.
*Add a new TIMER in the plugin settings and then you get the GUI above.*


So, basically the plugin would change the visibility of a source in a scene.
(remove or set the checkbox mark).


This "Timer-Plugin" would make sense for fancy "follow me" slide in / out effects.
Here a short example in the left upper corner of the Video:




(I had to activate/deactivate the video-source manually, that's why the YouTube Video isn't fullscreen all the time.
See TaskBar :p Ignore the Twitter-Sound XD this is just to show animation + sound)






OR for sponsored adds somewhere in a corner of the stream.
So that you don't need to run fullscreen ads!

You even could show a simple text/image/soundeffect each X seconds (minutes) for X seconds (minutes).


*EDIT:*
I made a quick a little "GUI" in paint, to make it more clear.






The "Add Timer settings window" pops up, when you click on "Add Timer" button.
An added timer is shown in the list below.


The list must be sortable. Because of the "One timer after another" mechanism. The repeat time would be still like it was set. But there must be a check so that they never are "enabled" at the same time.
When the 1st timer is disabled again, the 2nd timer will be started (seconds).
Means: The 1st timer in list, will be "shown instantly" when the checkbox "Instant" is set.
The 2nd timer, will be "shown instantly" after the 1st timer, when "instantly" is checked.
When there is no 3rd timer set anymore, then the repeat timer 2nd is started. After X seconds the 1st timer will be enabled for the duration. Then the timer of the 1st is started. After X seconds (of the 1st timer) the 2nd timer will be enabled / disabled. And the timer of the 2nd is started and so on.
This is a bit trickey, because the "One timer after another" disables the first "repeat timer" until all runed through once. Then the timers are active for use. If the 2nd timer wouldn't be instant too, the 1st repeat seconds would run through. Then the 2nd would be started.

*OR more simple:*
Is "One timer after another" is set, the first in list will be enabled (duration) / disabled again. And the timer starts.
Then the 2nd will be enabled / disabled after the timer of the first, and so on. SO, when THIS global setting is set. The "instant" checkbox will be ignored. I guess this method would be massiv more easy. Perhaps an INFO popup when you check the "One timer after another" checkbox.


The checkbox "Not at the same time" is explaning themself I guess.
This should just add a function with checks, if another timer is active at the moment. If so, the next timers just stop counting seconds for that time, and after the active source is disabled again, the timers starts again. Like the 2nd would be enabled/disabled instantly, and the other timers runs again.


That's all to the functions and theory. One BIG thing isn't sure for me.
How to seperate the different scenes / sources when you are switching in sources. Right?!
Perhaps, just add a function which checks: is the current scene active: yes? enable / disable the timer source when it should. If the timer is active, and you are in a different scene at that moment, this timer is just simply skiped. So the only problem would be, that IF a timer is active, like running an add. And you just switch the scene in that moment. It's cuted off ^^ But that's about the streamers habit / configuration. Right?!
If you guys have any other ideas, how to solve that stuff. Discuss in here.


THIS timer shouldn't be used abused for a million stuff.
Normally, you just use it for simple things. Like a "Follow me on twitch.tv" animated effect.
And a "Follow me on twitter" animated effect. Or a Website adress pops in and out.
And that's it.

*OH I GOT AN IDEA:*
Multiple scenes, one source.
Means, if you have a "Follow me.mov" video-plugin. You basically want to have this in EACH scene.
To show it up each 10 minutes for example. So, if you add a timer for "each 10 min" that video-source enable for 10 seconds, then disable again. And you don't know in which scene you will be in that moment, we should be able to add N scenes, and one and the same sourcename (or global source to make it work?!).


Please start to discuss. How this would work, and what would be the best for this timer-plugin idea.

*PS:*
At the start when OBS (time-plugin) is initalized (starting) it should check, if all scenes+sources exists.
If not, it should give a popup warning or so. Because some people will delete scenes / sources and not thinking about that they are still in timer list.


Cheers
Dedra (www.dedra-sc.com)


----------



## Teaser (May 21, 2015)

been looking for something like this for ages. hope you can manage it through. not only for a small video or image, but to activate "lower third" animations in my screen. would absolutely relieve my current stream layout and leave more space for the game. keep up the good work, and ill test it if you wish, when it comes in a usable version.


----------



## Bloodcrowe (Aug 8, 2016)

Where do i download this at i dont see a link


----------



## Homezonebenny (Aug 8, 2016)

Bloodcrowe said:


> Where do i download this at i dont see a link


It's not available for anyone because none created this, so far I know.
This was just a "nice to have" thing. Like if someone want to write (programm) this, it would be a nice feature for OBS.

Nothing more than this :)
Sorry. You have to wait. Perhaps your lucky and someone will create a plugin like that, perhaps your not.


----------



## CaDuSiMs (May 31, 2017)

Abandoned?


----------



## THE R3Y3S (Feb 7, 2018)

No news?


----------



## Razor_101 (Jun 12, 2018)

This is very close to what you want, however, it's not as dynamic and takes a bit of getting used to/messing around to get it how you want it.

Good luck.


----------

